# Classic Insurance



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi 

Looking for a classic policy on a R32 Skyline GTR with light mods can anyone assist? 

Thanks 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorted 128 quid boom

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy ****!!! Where do you like, Sark??


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

I was amazed mods declared too exhaust, induction, wheels, suspension and remap. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

It's with Admiral House Insurance. You can now add your cars onto your house insurance, I have another daily car too (civic type r). Skyline is garaged with high security and 2000 limited mileage. 388 for both ***128512;

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

How can you have a car insured under home insurance?

Sounds wrong.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Give Admiral a call mate ***128077;. If you already have home insurance they offered to add it all 'under one policy ' great price with a reputable company.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

im on admirals classic policy with an agreed value of £15k £196 fully comp with 5000miles a year allowance all mods declared


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

We should be able to help, give us a call on 01635 874646. 

Dont forget to mention the forum to get extra discounts


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A-Plan Insurance said:


> We should be able to help, give us a call on 01635 874646.
> 
> Dont forget to mention the forum to get extra discounts


Do you offer *classic insurance* for Honda Type R's? I need to insure mine next month or so, now the weather's improving...


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Do you offer *classic insurance* for Honda Type R's? I need to insure mine next month or so, now the weather's improving...


We can have a look for you, give us a call or click the link in my signature and we will call you back


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I do not recommend admiral, ill happily pay more for another. There is a reason they are consistently at the top of the insurance list on gocompare,moneysupermarket etc
It's all very well while everything's going well, it's when shit goes wrong that the true colours of a insurance company appear.

CCI have been good for me


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTR RGT said:


> It's all very well while everything's going well, it's when shit goes wrong that the true colours of a insurance company appear.


Exactly. I've said the same before.

Recommendations always seem to come from how friendly the salesperson was on the telephone and what a cheap deal they gave because they're such a nice person doing you a favour with an "agreed value" policy.

I don't think I've ever seen any post accident feedback.

CCI were very good when I had my off on the Ring in '06.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

@GTR RGT


----------

